# Telecommunication and Radio Regulations



## Cinzia (Nov 20, 2012)

Ciao!
I am in the process of finishing my degree in Communication in the US.
I want to start/ conduct an internet radio station. I will be traveling to Italy and staying permanently in early 2014. I would like advice from any one in the forum who may have some knowledge regarding the regulations in Italy and or suggestions on where I should begin investigating before I arrive there. 

I will be informing my fellow expats when my radio show goes on the air. 

Grazie mille,
Cinzia


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Internet radio isn't a radio station.

You won't need a frequency. You won't need everything that implies.

If you're playing music then I guess you'll need to figure out copyright issues.


----------

